# Good thoughts and prayers please



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

We left the house today to run errands around 1 this afternoon and my daughter to home from dance around 4. When I got back from errands around 7 we noticed that there was an empty bag of do e milk chocolate on the floor. I knew where that bag was and went looking for my work bag that it was in. Someone had moved it to the floor and the dogs had eaten the whole bag of chocolate (only about 6 chocolates had been eaten from the bag). I immediately texted my vet (small town we know everyone) and due to it being so long from the suspected consumption of chromate to when we got home it was to late to have their stomached pumped. I am now on watch through the night for the dogs to show signs of poisoning and am to call immediately if they start vomiting or pooing uncontrollably. Please keep them in your prayers that they didn't get as much as we think and that it is a quiet night.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what's chromate? Hoping nothing serious. hugs and prayers.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!! there's nothing the vet could do???
praying...


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Sending my prayers that they are ok.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I hope your fur kids will be OK!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way . . .


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I hope they are OK. Prayers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope your dogs are ok. Please let us know how they are in the morning. Sending prayers and loving thoughts.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wanted to add, I knew a girl who fed her dog chocolate. She argued with me that chocolate was fine for dogs because she fed it to her dog all the time. She was shocked to hear it was poisonous....I think I heard dark was worse than milk.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope everything is OK. I had a dog a while ago that ate an entire chocolate advent calendar- foil and all! He was fine


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no!!! please let us know how things are going!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We're thinking about you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG how did it go last night. I had to stay up all night with my son once after he drank cough syrup. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry chromate is chocolate my phone autocorrected it and yay we made it through the night and neither show any signs of issues. I had talked to my vet as well as an er and they told me that because it had been so long since they ate it there was nothing they could do- the charcoal wouldn't absorb anything. The vet and er wasn't worried about my foxhound to much but kipper the hav was the one we had to worry about and watch closely. Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers I truly believe that works. I know small amounts of chocolate won't hurt a dog but with it being a bag of chocolates and a close friend of mine having a chihuahua that recently did the same thing and didn't make it I was very worried.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shelly-
I am glad to read everyone is doing alright. Actually.....I work for a vet and we have had several cases of this come in. There is little "chocolate" in milk chocolate. So our perception of chocolate is different. The substance in chocolate that is highly dangerous to a dog is theobromine. Theobromine is naturally found in the cocoa bean and is a stimulant. This is what is dangerous to a dog. Many products we buy and consume have little "theobromine" in them. For example...hershey's chocolate bar,dove chocolate,regular chocolate chips. Always read the bag of course,but the most toxic form of chocolate in our houses is generally bakers chocolate (that nasty tasting bitter chocolate). The best chocolate for a dog is NONE, but generally speaking the common form we eat gives us heart attacks as owners if a dog eats it,but the dog will be fine because of the low content of true chocolate in it containing the stimulant.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is ok. What a terrifying experience.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

PHEW!! So happy all is ok.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am late...but so happy to hear your guys are fine.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah in this topic , it varies from dog to dog. My daughter's two dogs ate quite a bit of milk chocolate a few years ago with nothing but diarrhea but I know of a lab that ate one Oh Henry bar and nearly died , so you really have to monitor.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad it all worked out for your dogs. It must have been a scary thing to go through.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us up to date! I won't turn off the prayers just yet. (It can't hurt)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So glad I came to this late. I've had a few instances in the past where dogs of mine have gotten into chocolate. Fortunately, in each case there were no after effects. I pray for the same for you.


----------

